

Jiggy: Javascript App Framework for iPhone  - chaostheory
http://jiggyapp.com/

======
tlrobinson
So this is basically a JavaScript wrapper for Cocoa on the iPhone?

Interesting, but I don't see much advantage, other than not having to compile.

~~~
chaostheory
"So this is basically a JavaScript wrapper for Cocoa on the iPhone?"

I could be wrong but I don't think so. I think it's more akin to
<http://www.tiddlywiki.com/> where it's just all javascript/html/css running
in a browser locally and data storage is done by saving files or by adding
more xml entries to an existing file.

davidw is right. Stuff like not having to manually manage memory is a big deal
(not to mention not having to deal with stuff like pointers or waiting for
Apple's SDK to come out)...

~~~
tlrobinson
I think you're wrong :)

"Jiggy" is a native iPhone app that hosts these little Jiggy apps, which are
written in JavaScript but have nothing to do with HTML/CSS. The site talks
about "Jigglins" which are written in Objective-C and add functionality to
Jiggy, like the one they wrote that exposes part of UIKit (the iPhone's GUI
API).

So you need these little Jigglins wrappers for _every_ Cocoa API you want to
use. They do mention a code generator that I assume is for this purpose
though. I assume that's how PyObjC and RubyCocoa do it to.

All in all, this is an interesting idea, and it might be nice for simple apps
and experimenting. But I've written some iPhone apps, and I can tell you this
just doesn't seem worth the trouble. I did try installing it, and it seg
faulted, so I gave up. We'll see once it matures a bit, but by then Apple's
iPhone SDK will most likely be out (hopefully with Objective-C 2.0's garbage
collection).

~~~
boucher
Plus, the fact that javascript is garbage collected doesn't mean that jiggy
is. If they are really just calling out to objective-c libraries, than either
they are doing their own really tricky memory management, or they'll have to
force it up to javascript.

